# Bought Myself a Little Christmas Present Yesterday



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

2010 Honda Insight with Nav system ....

I pick it up this afternoon. I had trouble sleeping last night cuz I was so excited - like a little boy on Christmas Eve ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations! That's quite a Christmas present...and here I thought I was splurging when I got a new cover for my Kindle. LOL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's very nice. . . .my brother may be doing a similar thing. . . . .I'm sure he'll chime in!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It's beautiful. And all I gave myself for Christmas was a book.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ohhh nice and I love that color -- enjoy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it gonna have one of those big red bows on it?

You musta been a very good boy this year!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Is it gonna have one of those big red bows on it?
> 
> You musta been a very good boy this year!


I thought about that but I don't want to tempt the gods with too much hubris. 

I thought my new kindle was my Christmas present to myself but I was mistaken ... to be honest, though, I'm replacing a 99 cougar on it's last legs so I needed one ... but it's still my newest baby.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice!!  What a great Christmas present to one's self, love the color.  Merry Christmas


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Probably gets at least twice the gas mileage of the Cougar, eh?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations!  I don't blame you for being like a little kid, I'd be the same way.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooooh, nice car!!  An early Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice! If you're going to buy a present for yourself, that's the kind to get!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice car and a beautiful color. Enjoy driving your early Christmas present! I hope you have a s much fun driving your 2010 Honda Insight hybrid is I have had driving my 2007 Prius.

Which mountains are those in the background? They look like ones I drive past every day on my way to Tucson, AZ.

Does the care have a jack for plugging in mp3 players? I have used that with the Kindle TTS feature. If not, do you have a car charger for your Kindle? Either way, the car could be considered a Kindle accessory. (As long as you don't read from the Kindle screen while driving! )



Geoffrey said:


> 2010 Honda Insight with Nav system ....
> 
> I pick it up this afternoon. I had trouble sleeping last night cuz I was so excited - like a little boy on Christmas Eve ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It does have a standard USB jack for MP3s ... I didn't think about hooking in Lady Mara to listen to a story .... But I'm curious now ....

It has a lot of cool features that I'm looking forward to playing with.  My old car had no extras on it and this one has the Mp3 jack, voice control the Nav and the audio system, three driving modes: automatic, eco and standard ... 

My inner gadget geek is in heaven.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! That's a great Christmas gift to yourself! I'd have trouble sleeping the night before as well!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas to you!  Can't go wrong w/a Honda, I'm on my 5th one now.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice!! Congrats. I love the color too.

Melissa


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Drive it in good health!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I kind of had this event also .. mine:









Basically my alternator is on its way out. Rather than spend 1.5 lease payments to fix it (and then not be able to make my lease payment, old car goes away, new car appears.

Great deal though... no more than I wanted to ay and so .. happy christmas to me (but this is not something I planned to do 250 miles from home in NJ.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yes, and Big Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My, that's a nice manly vehicle you have there, sir.    

Congrats to you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome,awesome, awesome car!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

HOLY


Spoiler



CRAP


!! "LITTLE" present...that's a _big_ little present...and I got excited because I got a Keurig!!

RICHARD: Congrats also!! You guys sure are putting the Merry in Christmas!! Use your new vehicles in good health.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> My, that's a nice manly vehicle you have there, sir.
> 
> Congrats to you and Merry Christmas.


I go camping on summer weekends...and the rest of the year I do theatre... has to have cargoabiltiy.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I see it's not really little at all! 

I love your car! very nice! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you on your new cars.  
I got mine for Thanksgiving.  
I guess I'll have to make it my Christmas present also.  
Unless I decide to go get that little pink necklace I've been thinking about.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ya know, when you can feel like a little kid again, well, that's something worth aspiring to, IMO.  Doing the happy new car dance!!!  Yay!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Carol, I agree, if we all spend a little time feeling like a little kid the world would be a MUCH better place.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Someone hit my car today; cracked my rear bumper, left their paint on my bumper and no note!  Why am I not surprised?  Glad I work at an auto body shop...guess I'll be asking my boss to quote me a price.  I hate the dishonesty.  I would immediately leave a note with my contact info.  Shhheesh.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

sjc said:


> Someone hit my car today; cracked my rear bumper, left their paint on my bumper and no note! Why am I not surprised? Glad I work at an auto body shop...guess I'll be asking my boss to quote me a price. I hate the dishonesty. I would immediately leave a note with my contact info. Shhheesh.


Sorry to hear this, and so close to Crhsitmas..you'd think that they might have left something ... it doesn't "sound" like they did "much" damage ..


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

That's awful, sjc.  A car boo-boo is never fun - but especially right before a long holiday weekend it becomes that much more annoying.

Hope they didn't do too much damage and that you get a decent quote.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DH and I gave ourselves a BIG present, made a decision to buy a house!  Can't say much more than that right now, but will keep you posted.  I am so excited!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> DH and I gave ourselves a BIG present, made a decision to buy a house! Can't say much more than that right now, but will keep you posted. I am so excited!


Woohoo!! Excellent! We're doing the same sometime in early to mid 2010!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> 2010 Honda Insight with Nav system ....
> 
> Ohhh it's shiny!
> 
> I pick it up this afternoon. I had trouble sleeping last night cuz I was so excited - like a little boy on Christmas Eve ...


----------

